# Led lights under poling platform



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I am thinking about putting a led light bar under my poling platform. Can you guys suggest some brands and sizes? Pictures would be appreciated as well.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I've ran AUXBEAM on my atvs and duck boats for a number of years. They are a whole lot less expensive than rigids, e.t.c. For that use case, I abuse the heck out of them. I figured at that price point I could easily replace them if I tore them up. But have not had one fail yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A light bar behind you shining forward will be useless for running at night. The light reflects off the hull and everything and causes visibility issues. If you really want one mount it under the casting platform on the bow. Nothing beats a good hand held spot light used intermittently. If you use a light bar be considerate and don’t blind other boaters and turn it off when you approach the marina or boat ramp.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

